# New Curing Room in the Making



## fishwrestler (Jul 14, 2012)

A while back a friend of a friend told me he could get me a glass front refrigeration unit used for soda pop. Well it has been going on two months and it has not materialized. So I have been checking Craigslist and after watching the TVshow on bartering I was thinking i need to check the Barter section of Craigslist. Well I think I scored a great trade and now I will have a Curing Room rather than a cabinet. I traded an old scroll saw I have not used in 10 years and table top router table I have had for 15 yrs and never used.

The unit I am trading for has a refrigeration unit and is about 5' 3" X 6' 9" x 7' and is set up to hold 1000 bottles of wine. I have to remove the unit as part of the trade. I think this is going to work fine. I just need to get a humidifier now.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

Robert, evening.... That looks like you will have a winner....    I wouldn't need it as my wine comes in a cardboard box......  Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2012)

That sounds like a great score...JJ


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 15, 2012)

Hardcore


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome find Robert!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 15, 2012)

We have our very own barter king, great job.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jul 16, 2012)

OK. I got the unit home. It is a commercially produced unit,. The unit has insulted walls and the whole thing screws together. The refrigeration unit is suppose to keep the unit between 50-60 deg. The unit has a built in thermostat to regulate the temperatures. The directions say the refrigeration unit helps keep the room humid. Not sure how humid it gets. So I am going to have to get this unit assembled and runs some test.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 16, 2012)

Great score robert.........


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2012)

That is to cool !


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow Just realized how long this has been sitting in my garage.

So finally finding some time to work on my curing room. I have decided to cut the unit down to 4' x 4'x 7' and line it with Galvanized Sheet  Metal. I found these part locally. Going off  SolarYellow's build I bought a HUM-1 and 110 V computer fan. Found the HUM-1 locally for $108 including tax. The company that makes these unit was taken over and the new company does not make them any longer, The local shop has one unit left if anyone is interested in it.













HUM-1.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Apr 28, 2014






I was at a computer surplus store and found these two fans and they threw in a cord for $30. I figured two since the cabinet/room is about twice as big as a stand up refrigerator.













Curing Fans.jpg



__ fishwrestler
__ Apr 28, 2014






Just need to get fogger and will be ready to go.

Oh yeah I need to clean the garage to find the needed floor space and then need to cut the panels down.

I will keep everyone posted.

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 30, 2014)

Another update:

I have to say I love the perks of my new job.

I took my Breezaire WKCR 2200 Compact Wine Cellar Cooling Unit that came with the room  and had one of our Service Tech Apprentices run a little diagnostic test to make sure the unit was working fine.  The unit was also cleaned and fans lubed

The unit was putting out 60 deg air with-in 5 minutes of being turned on. The room temperature was in the high 70's.   

Just need to find a pond fogger then spend a weekend cutting the walls down and assembling the room.

Robert


----------



## dingo007 (May 3, 2014)

Awesome!! I'm extremely jealous...that's my dream setup!

If you have a Lowes nearby...here's a fogger;

http://www.lowes.com/pd_8435-60084-FTNFG_0__?productId=3044412

I build water features and have had good luck with this one.

What's the maiden project?


----------



## fishwrestler (May 4, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Awesome!! I'm extremely jealous...that's my dream setup!
> 
> If you have a Lowes nearby...here's a fogger;
> 
> ...


I looked and that is the fogger i want. Local lowe's does not have them in stock.  I think the first cure will be spanish chorizo

Robert


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 14, 2019)

Well the curing room is finally up and running


----------

